# the new arrangement



## dellzeqq (1 May 2011)

is very good

that's it, really!

other than to say that I hope the advertising thing works


----------



## Shaun (1 May 2011)

It'll hopefully be priced to appeal to everyone (not quite finalised yet) and will give CC'ers access to information about services in a way they are used to using, ie. the forums.

I also wanted to move the rides forums further up the list to get the social side of things moving too.

P&L has been nudged up next to Cafe to put the two off-topic forums together, and the Saddle library forum has gone with the info now being on a sticky thread in Bike and Accessories.

We'll see how it goes. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## corshamjim (2 May 2011)

Thanks - I usually just rely on email notifications so I'll have a look at the new format and make sure I'm subscribed to all the right topics still.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 May 2011)

I've just noticed that the saddle thread has gone sticky. Is this wise?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I've just noticed that the saddle thread has gone sticky. Is this wise?



Ewwww...


----------

